# The Mini Mojo



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*File Name*: The Mini Mojo

*File Submitter*: M.J

*File Submitted*: 10 Mar 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

Here's a template for the mini-ergo I made the other day. The deep cutouts in the handle allow for a slingshot that's fully supported in the hand but small enough to fit in the front pocket of your jeans. I use tabs on mine like in the picture but you don't have to.
I would highly recommend making this out of a strong material like micarta, g10, or HDPE. Top quality plywood would probably be ok, too. Don't make it from a solid board of any kind, there's not enough material in the throat of the forks.
Modify as suits you but don't be scared by the tiny size, it really shoots great as-is.
I'd love to see your results, be sure to post any that you make! :wave:

A huge thank you to Dayhiker for "digitizing" the design for me!!

Click here to download this file


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the pic, I'm not sure why it didn't show up:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing buddy. wanted try soon.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah thanks for this template MJ!!! That is very generous and people like me (that love to make slingshots but can't design them) love it when you guys post a new pattern for me to try.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice one MJ, kinda had a "question mark" vibe.  ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice one MJ, kinda had a "question mark" vibe.  ?


Yeah. I've always thought of it as "The Riddler", but Mini Mojo has a good ring to it.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool deal. I was just thinking a template of this would be awesome. Maybe I will make one of these for my ECST 2015 raffle donation.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my mojo workin'.


----------

